# Yogi won't come when called ...



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

9 months is just a baby and he has a ways to go before you can rely on a recall.

Keep practicing on a long line and use high value rewards, multiple rewards. Kirby has a great recall, but I would never let her off lead in an area that isn't contained. If she sees a squirrel - game over!

Darby would knock me over doing in class recalls (94 lbs has some impact too). Now he does a gorgeous front sit on a recall, in class and when he feels like it. He will run the minute he is loose so he is never off lead accept in a fenced area, he even swims on lead.

If I ever get a reliable recall I will let you know what I did. Good-luck and don't rush it, keep him safe is what matters.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Seconds above. 

But mainly, keep your dog on leash (long line if you want to give him the option to drag the leash vs you holding on all time) until you know beyond the slightest doubt that if you take that leash off he will be responsive to your commands. 

Each time he gets away and has some fun - even if it means punishment afterwards when you catch him - reinforces that running away behavior.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You could also try training him to a dog whistle - start off in the home/garden where things are not so distracting for him and then in conjunction with a long line, lots of yummy treats - something that he really loves but may not always get - and plenty of excited praise will hopefully put him in the right direction


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Someone once told me 10 highly rewarded recalls each and every day for the first 2 years...and 9 a day for the next 2...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Carry a pocket full of really yummy treats and practice recall frequently when you're outdoors with him. I have some special recall-only treats I use.


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Someone once told me 10 highly rewarded recalls each and every day for the first 2 years...and 9 a day for the next 2...


i like this one ! if only i had the dicipline and time to do that each and every day !! i might add it onto my new years resolutions list ...

thanks all for those words of advice - i keep telling myself that he is still a youngen ...


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Good advise from LibertyMe! Sounds like a good new years resolution for me as well!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

another bit of advice is to reward for a good 20 seconds...I catch myself singing the alphabet to the dogs while petting/praising/playing tug etc...


----------

